# Ever wondered your mouse polling rate without software installed?



## Space Lynx (Jan 15, 2018)

https://zowie.benq.com/en/support/mouse-rate-checker.html

Awesome legit way to check if you are running 500 or 1000 polling rate. I use a Razer Naga and I hate the software and have no need for it, but I never could tell if I was 500 or 1000. Now I know


----------



## Regeneration (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeah, very nice, very nice.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 15, 2018)

My G502 stores all the settings in on-board mouse memory. When everything I set it works without any software. Though to get higher polling speed in the past you needed modified USB driver. Not sure if that's still the case with Win10. So, you'd need software to bypass the stock Windows driver...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 15, 2018)

500 Hz
SteelSeries Sensei RAW
Plugged into USB/DVI/VGA/Audio KVM's USB switching hub ports (not the dedicated mouse port because modern mice don't work in it) using generic, "HID-compliant mouse" driver.

Recommend moving the mouse in a circular pattern for the most accurate result.  It's 0 Hz when sitting still (because USB has better things to be doing).

Edit: Says 1ms but it's going at 2ms.  Either a KVM or driver limitation.  Either way, it works fine so I'm not changing anything.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 15, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> My G502 stores all the settings in on-board mouse memory. When everything I set it works without any software. Though to get higher polling speed in the past you needed modified USB driver. Not sure if that's still the case with Win10. So, you'd need software to bypass the stock Windows driver...



most mice remember the polling rate i think. i installed software for razer naga 2014 like over a year ago on a old PC, and changed it from 500 to 1000 in settings. and the mouse rate checker still shows me hitting 1000 when i move it real fast. i think most mice remember, even ones without onboard memory.



Regeneration said:


> Yeah, very nice, very nice.




you need to move your mouse very fast and the numbers will change.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 15, 2018)

Doesn't work on Firefox, it seems.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 15, 2018)

I did it on Edge, worked fine.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 15, 2018)

Is this some kind of skill test?  I slowed my mouse all the way down and I can get 1024 but most of the time is like 380
G502 no software


Yea Firefox don't work


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 15, 2018)

Oldie G5 running 500Hz.
Once I tested a bunch of random mice (mouses?) with an old polling rate checking app, and it seems that even the crappiest cheap mice work at 500 by default, while only $2 wireless soapboxes default to 125Hz. TBH, can't really feel the difference between 500Hz and 1000Hz that much...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 15, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> Oldie G5 running 500Hz.
> TBH, can't really feel the difference between 500Hz and 1000Hz that much...




Yeah I know it doesn't matter, I just thought it was a neat way of checking.  meh


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 15, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Yeah I know it doesn't matter, I just thought it was a neat way of checking.  meh


Definitely beats downloading a questionable tool from a questionable site 
BTW, works fine for me (Chrome).


----------



## bug (Jan 15, 2018)

What do you know? Logitech G400 hits 1000 (and a bit above) on Kubuntu.


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Jan 15, 2018)

Sweet, nice to know that my new Logitech wireless G903 is running at it's setting without the buggy software running.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 15, 2018)

990-1000hz on my G502 Proteus Spectrum.

Glorious


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 15, 2018)

1000hz on my diamondback chroma


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2018)

Cool little test.


----------



## JalleR (Jan 15, 2018)

yes Firefox dosn't work   EDGE works

Logitech m705 No software (work mouse) 132Hz


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2018)

didnt work on FF for me either, the page loaded, but it never registered any polling..
 i ran it in chrome and it was fine. up to 1012Hz G502


----------



## bug (Jan 15, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> didnt work on FF for me either, the page loaded, but it never registered any polling..
> i ran it in chrome and it was fine. up to 1012Hz G502


No wonder it doesn't work on FF. It doesn't support pointer events (https://www.w3.org/TR/pointerevents/) which is probably what this test uses.

Edit: Scratch that "probably". A glance at the page source tells me that's exactly what it uses. Though the test does some browser detection, it's unclear why it doesn't display a warning for Firefox. Still, FF beaten to the punch by Edge


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 15, 2018)

This wireless microsoft mouse I use at work is reporting back at only 120 hz.

My G403 wired at home, is around 1000 hz. It has the ability to store the settings on the mouse so that you don't have to keep the logitech software installed on your computer.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2018)

bug said:


> No wonder it doesn't work on FF. It doesn't support pointer events (https://www.w3.org/TR/pointerevents/) which is probably what this test uses.
> 
> Edit: Scratch that "probably". A glance at the page source tells me that's exactly what it uses. Though the test does some browser detection, it's unclear why it doesn't display a warning for Firefox. Still, FF beaten to the punch by Edge



I saw another person mentioned it not working in Firefox which I guess legitimizes my mention of it. But I've modified and configured my Firefox quite a bit so it most likely will not behave as a normal version of Firefox. I'm not saying that it would have an effect on this tool but it could ,so  my experience may not be indicative of what others may encounter.fwiw


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jan 15, 2018)

Good just checked and my MSI Interceptor DS100 working as intended at 1000hz polling rate


----------



## bug (Jan 15, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I saw another person mentioned it not working in Firefox which I guess legitimizes my mention of it. But I've modified and configured my Firefox quite a bit so it most likely will not behave as a normal version of Firefox. I'm not saying that it would have an effect on this tool but it could ,so  my experience may not be indicative of what others may encounter.fwiw


I meant that more like a generic comment.

But now that you've mentioned it, in Firefox pointer events can be enabled in about:config. Though even if Chromium reports 1000+, in Firefox I can barely break 800. Also, you have to scroll within the browser window, going past that messes up the measurements (easily fixed by maximizing the window, but on multi-screen setups you still need to be careful).


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 15, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> but I never could tell if I was 500 or 1000




If you can't tell the difference, then there's no point in the difference existing.


----------



## bug (Jan 15, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> If you can't tell the difference, then there's no point in the difference existing.


Tbh, this difference depends heavily on the resolution and screen size. But yes, if you don't feel your rodent's pointer is lagging, it matters little what polling rate it uses.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 15, 2018)

Thought I would in stall the software for my G502 P core and try it. It had a firmware update. Its a little better


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 15, 2018)

Use circular or figure of 8 motion to max out the polling rate...


----------



## R00kie (Jan 15, 2018)

had a little applet before that would do the same, i guess this one does the job as well 

Had my G700s at work go to 1000Hz


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2018)

If you're under linux,  Opera seems to work with it.   Probably will under winhose too....


----------

